# Whew! Just about gave up!



## glass man (Jan 22, 2016)

After two weeks or so trying to get back on here..it was terrible.AS MANY OF YOU KNOW..I MEAN ALL OF YOU KNOW THE OLD PASS WORDS HAD BEEN LOST.

That is cool ..things happen..but it seemed no matter what I did it ended up being wrong..till just a few minutes ago when I finally gotta new pass word..YEAH!

Did not come here a lot...but still like to see the old home place from time to time.

GLAD TO BE BACK! PEACE!..JAMIE[GLASS MAN"


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome back Jaimie, the old place is better than ever, just gotta get some more people comin back!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 22, 2016)

I wondered what happened.was it the ball buster of the 12 digit whosamagiggie that got you stuck. I had to refresh that I forget how many times before I saw one the made sense somewhat.
Mr Jim (botlguy) got back on but only posted once since.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome back. I personally had no problems getting my same password and username. That's how the dice roll sometimes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2016)

I see this place is still movin along. I live on FB now-- My page is growing by leaps and bounds. I do miss the old days on here but not the drama


----------

